# Lyft to add Premium Car rides



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Check this out, got an email today from Lyft:

Premium Bonuses for Premium Cars 

Think of everyone you know with a high-end car in Silicon Valley, especially friends who are already top rideshare drivers. If you introduce them to Lyft, we'll thank both you and your referral with a $1000 bonus - and they'll be the first to offer a new type of Lyft ride, coming soon.

The list of qualified cars seems the same as Uber Select. This is going to be interesting


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Can you share the list?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Sweet... I have an 08 A4


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Wonder if they still make you receive all the regular Lyft requests like they do with plus.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

So if they want to compete with Uber for Select drivers and their cars, they would need to allow the same as Uber. On Uber, they let me have Select only profile along with another for everything. Select is why I drive a whole lot more (right now exclusively) on Uber. The Uber guy did look at my drive history and how much I "produced" for Uber before he set up my two profiles though. I would not drive on Lyft unless they treat me the same.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm wondering if it will PT at the same time like regular and Plus. 

Uber's options are separate.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

A 2008 Lexus ES300 is "Premium"?


----------



## z289sec (Apr 6, 2016)

Figures, I have a 15 Audi A3, which is select on Uber. Same exact car as an A4, just with a shorter nose and decklid. Interior space is 1 inch different overall. Doesn't appear the A3 is on the Lyft list, yet a Mercedes CLA is.....which is in the exact same class of car as the A3.


----------



## Ayalprojam (Feb 3, 2016)

Is this only for a specific area/region? I'm in Atlanta and have not received an email about it.


----------



## BubbaD2 (Dec 4, 2015)

A Buick Regal qualifies?

If I ordered a premium ride at a premium price and saw a Buick was coming to pick me up, I'd cancel!!!


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Missed it by 1 year.....
Oh well.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Ayalprojam said:


> Is this only for a specific area/region? I'm in Atlanta and have not received an email about it.


Yes, the email I got stated Silicon Valley.


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

Porsche Cayman is a 2 door so...


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Wonder if they still make you receive all the regular Lyft requests like they do with plus.


And there lies the problem with Lyft!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Bummed that my 2015 Passat isn't on there but in all honestly even though it's a crazy comfortable, spacious and somewhat luxurious interior I was surprised when I saw it qualified for Uber Select . But my Uber Select PAX seem to really enjoy the Interior more rear room then a Chrysler 300 or BMW 7 series


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Whats more crazy is if you have a Ford Explorer it has to be a 2015 to qualify for Lyft Premium but a 2010 Explorer Qualifies for Uber Black and even a 2007 qualifies for Uber Select


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Which market is that?? I haven't get any email and I have a Lexus IS 25o added to my profile which i never drive at these rates of course. It's already in LA ?>


----------

